# Old Does and Infertility



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Is there an age at which old does are no longer fertile? Is there any way to know for sure? I was wondering, because I've heard of people using older does to keep lone bucks company. My stud is tiny, and my buck is going to have to spend a while alone... Plus, my oldest doe, who's nearly two, doesn't seem to get on great with her cage mates. But I really don't want to put her through a litter, or any chance of one.

Any opinions?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mice don't have menopause like people do. They're fertile their entire lives, only less and less so as time goes on. There's always a chance than an older doe will become pregnant but it's greater at 14 months (for example) than 18 months. I had a mouse who was 14 months become pregnant at the beginning of this year.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

My friend (who only has pet mice) ended up with an accidental litter when she got a "female" mouse to keep her elderly doe company. The elderly girl was 17 months old and raised a litter of 5 babies. So on that, I would be wary!


----------

